# DWC reservoir/net pot sizes



## Jibber (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys/gals. 

I'm planning a DWC grow. Working with a 2x4.5ft area. 400W Lumatek with HPS bulb.

I plan on using 4 individual sites, i just cant determine if I should go 3gal or 5gal buckets. 5gal buckets would be pretty tight from my calculations, 3 gals would allow me to stagger a bit and maybe add more sites....

Also, depending on your suggestion, what size net pots?

Much appreciated!

Temp control and ventilation shouldn't be a problem....at least in theory.

If you need more info, ask away!


----------



## Parcero (Sep 8, 2011)

If you have them buckets already there put them in your growspace and see if they fit easily.
Bigger better but if it's a pain to work with them in a small place then choose the smaller ones.
Also the size of your airpump makes some difference, does the water really bubble properly matters.
Quite often big plant account doesnt give you more yield in small places unless you do SOG. Fewer plants in bigger buckets is often better.

Good luck


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats really close to my setup I got a little less lengthwise about 6 in. and I use a 600 watt.  This run Im switching to dwc im doing 4 5gal bubble buckets in there they fit pretty decent.  Plus with three gallon buckets there isnt as much room for the roots or the soloution.  In mid to late flower with the three gallon you could be having to give them water evey single day.

I would use 5in or 6in net pots with like a 2 month veg.  I think it will be a pretty great setup.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 8, 2011)

A 2 month veg in a 5Gal bubbler, under an HPS will produce a pretty tall plant. Im not so sure thats the best advice for this situation. 
I have never used anything other than 5Gal buckets for my DWCs, but I would be very tempted to try the 3Gal buckets... Yes, you will end up topping off your buckets more often, and prob have to change the water more often, but if space is an issue...I would rather care for 4 smaller plants than 2 larger taller, fatter plants especially if my grow space is limited. Caring for a big *** plant in a small space is much more difficult IMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2011)

I would recommend 5 gal buckets with either 3" or 6" pots.  IMO, 3 gal buckets are just not large enough.  You only end up with about 1 to 1-1/2 gal of nute solution in a 3 gal bucket.  It can be a real pita if you are adding to your nute solution every day, it will be harder to keep your pH in line, and more plants does not translate to more bud.  And if you have something happen where you cannot get to your plants everyday and they run out of water, they are dead before you know it.  I have had this happen even with 5 gal containers.    

Or have you considered maybe a couple of 10 gallon totes with 2 pots in each tote?  You might also want to think about doing a scrog.  I had a little scrog in a space about 2 x 2 x 4.  I had plenty of head room and a decent yield.  

What are you planning for ventilation?  This is almost as important as your lighting.


----------



## Jibber (Sep 8, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> If you have them buckets already there put them in your growspace and see if they fit easily.
> Good luck


 
Makes sense.


----------



## Jibber (Sep 8, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Thats really close to my setup I got a little less lengthwise about 6 in. and I use a 600 watt. This run Im switching to dwc im doing 4 5gal bubble buckets in there they fit pretty decent. Plus with three gallon buckets there isnt as much room for the roots or the soloution. In mid to late flower with the three gallon you could be having to give them water evey single day.
> 
> I would use 5in or 6in net pots with like a 2 month veg. I think it will be a pretty great setup.


 
Thanks for the suggestions, I'll be taking clones so the veg state wont be very long....pretty much straight into flowering.


----------



## Jibber (Sep 8, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> A 2 month veg in a 5Gal bubbler, under an HPS will produce a pretty tall plant. Im not so sure thats the best advice for this situation.
> I have never used anything other than 5Gal buckets for my DWCs, but I would be very tempted to try the 3Gal buckets... Yes, you will end up topping off your buckets more often, and prob have to change the water more often, but if space is an issue...I would rather care for 4 smaller plants than 2 larger taller, fatter plants especially if my grow space is limited. Caring for a big *** plant in a small space is much more difficult IMO.


 
Thanks for the input. I'm not thrilled about the small space, but I will have full access to the 4.5ft side....not a closet grow.


----------



## Jibber (Sep 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would recommend 5 gal buckets with either 3" or 6" pots. IMO, 3 gal buckets are just not large enough. You only end up with about 1 to 1-1/2 gal of nute solution in a 3 gal bucket. It can be a real pita if you are adding to your nute solution every day, it will be harder to keep your pH in line, and more plants does not translate to more bud. And if you have something happen where you cannot get to your plants everyday and they run out of water, they are dead before you know it. I have had this happen even with 5 gal containers.
> 
> Or have you considered maybe a couple of 10 gallon totes with 2 pots in each tote? You might also want to think about doing a scrog. I had a little scrog in a space about 2 x 2 x 4. I had plenty of head room and a decent yield.
> 
> What are you planning for ventilation? This is almost as important as your lighting.


 
After everybodys suggestions, and yours as well, I think I'm going with 5gal containers with 6in net pots. Sounds like less work, more room for error, etc...

I have considered totes, I just thought that with an individual air stone per container, it would be better than x amount of air stones scattered about a tote. Seems like it would be easier dealing with a single lid/plant when I flush....just my thinking...I'm obviously no expert here. 

**The reasoning for above was I have some experience with a bubble cloner and didn't have much success....

Ventilation will be a 400cfm in line exhaust towards the top. Smaller duct fan (can't remember cfm raiting off the top of my head) for fresh air intake. Intake will not be the same source as exhaust. 

Thanks for the replies gals/guys. More questions to come I'm sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

I like 5 gal buckets and use them often.  However, if you are going basically from clone to flowering, I would use 3" net pots, not the 6".  It is tough to put a little tiny newly rooted clone into a 6" pot.  The rooted clone needs to sit on the bottom of the pot and if you fill with hydrotron, you have buried your clone.

I would also recommend 2 air stones per bucket in case of them quits working (which does happen).


----------



## Jibber (Sep 10, 2011)

Makes sense. Thanks THG.


----------



## tattoo697 (Jun 23, 2012)

I Just found this thread... Great info!... I am currently starting my first dwc. I have 1 5gallon with 2 stones with a week old seedling in rock wool, it just broke through yesta to the water, and 2 clones just sitting in one gallon pots (roots in the water). As a experiment I was thinking i might let the clones go until they get a good rootball going them put them in coco so they can go outside. ? any thoughts
?


----------

